# Razer Controller wird nicht erkannt



## TheMoneyTeam (17. August 2018)

Mir ist mein Razer Wolverine Ultimate Controller runtergefallen und seitdem wird er nicht mehr vom PC erkannt.
Es steht lediglich da: " USB-Gerät wurde nicht erkannt"

Treiber wurden neu installiert und bisher an zwei PCs getestet.
Wenn ich auf den XBOX Button drücke  leuchtet dieser, es kommt aber dann wieder die Fehlermeldung vom Controller.

Ist der komplett kaputt oder kann man da noch irgendwas retten?


----------



## JackA (17. August 2018)

Razer Qualität eben, was sagt Razer selbst dazu?


----------



## doncamill (17. August 2018)

Kann dir mit jedem Hersteller passieren... was immer dieses Markengebashe soll... 

Wenn das Teil noch nicht zu alt ist einfach über die Garantie versuchen.


----------



## _Berge_ (17. August 2018)

Versuchs zu reklamieren

Mit Glück zahlste nur nen obulus

Wenn du Pech hast ist es Lehrgeld

Edit: wtf das Ding kostet stellenweise 180€ o.O


----------



## JackA (18. August 2018)

doncamill schrieb:


> Kann dir mit jedem Hersteller passieren... was immer dieses Markengebashe soll...
> 
> Wenn das Teil noch nicht zu alt ist einfach über die Garantie versuchen.


Passiert dir nicht mit jedem Hersteller.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (23. August 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Passiert dir nicht mit jedem Hersteller.



UPDATE:
Es war das mitgelieferte Kabel... hat ein Wackelkontakt nach nicht mal einer Woche 
Habe es getest an meinem XBOX elite controller und dort wird er auch nicht erkannt.
Da aber Razer so genial ist und das Kabel bzw die Öffnung am Controller so gestaltet hat, dass kein anderes
Kabel reinpasst musste ich ein billiges zurecht schneiden und mir jetzt ein Verlängerungskabel dafür kaufen.

Controller funktioniert mit dem anderen Micro USB Kabel!


----------

